# Newbie needs some direction



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey everyone

I come from a snowmobiling background, there are pictures of me as a tiny kid starfished in a snow suit riding around the front yard on my dads snowmobile. Been riding for a few decades but the last few years between mechanical problems and poor winters it's going downhill. My dad and riding partner is getting older and losing interest in it as well. With the cost and short season he's moving more to riding his ATV, which we do together so we still get to get out into the woods together. But I needed a new winter sport to take over, I tried skiing in grade 8 class trip but was given skis a foot taller then I was and couldn't turn worth a damn and it left a bad taste from the experience and I was never interested in trying again. For years I've said "I want to try snowboarding" but never did. This year it was time to end the talk and do it. Yesterday I went with a few friends and took a lesson package. I had a amazing time, it was a lot of fun. It was harder then I thought it would be, damn delusions of being some natural pro. But after 4 hours I could sort of go down the hill and make slight adjustments left and right without falling. It happened to be very mild when we went out and not really knowing what to wear ended up way overdressing. I very quickly found the weak spots in my gear setup. I wore most of the gear I wear snowmobiling. Now my jacket I really like, coldwave waterproof/windproof with a removeable insulated liner, vents on the chest, under arms and upper back along with tons of pockets. My pants were tall pants with suspenders not quite bibs but insulated. Now I'm used to layering so I had UA cold gear base with fleece mid layer. Even after removing my liner I still had my jacket open all day and was still hot and sweating. I wore waterproof snowmobile gloves and had to take them off between runs to try and cool off. Now I'm someone who usually hands and feet get cold easily. I had just Klim socks on and my feet were toasty in the rental boots and hands were never cold even exposed most of the time. 

There is a ridiculous amount of options out there it's a bit overwhelming. I research nearly everything before I buy but just so much I'm not really sure where to start. I'm looking to slowly get my own gear. I have a few questions and hopefully you'll be able to point me in the right direction in what to look for and narrow things down. 

I live in Ontario will be riding strictly groomed trails.

Helmets: How warm are they? How much difference between none and the same headgear without? Do you wear a toque or just balaclava under? 
Gloves: Waterproof, Looking for versatility to adapt to changing weather. The warmest mitts I ever wore had a fleece mitt inside another. (I'm not sure if I lost them, still trying to find where they went). The instructor had gloves with removable inner gloves because it was mild.
Pants: Looking for a baggy shell I can easily add layers as needed. Suspenders would be good. 
Boots: How many socks do you typically wear? Should it be just 1 good sock and good boot? What to look for in a good boot? My feet get cold easily.
Board: I'm 6ft 170lbs, a newbie who will be sticking with trials only. Seems to be a lot of variation in board size. The rental I was given was 159cm I plan to visit a ski/snowboard shop in the near future just to talk and get some information. 

I appreciate any help. Sorry for all the questions. In browsing the forum it's just a lot of information to take in at once.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Need direction? DOWN is the direction for snowboarding.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Helmets: Mandatory and warm enough.

Gloves: Only consider Gore-tex gloves. The rest is crap

Pants: At your choice but choose pants with at least 15000 of waterproof rating. You will spend a lot of time sitting on the snow.

Boots: Any good boot is a warm boot. Use proper ski socks (cost above 35 bucks) and only use 1 pair of socks. As per boots, look at Burton boots because all of them are warm.

Board: Riding only groomers, the most correct camber is traditional camber. it can be a bit more difficult to learn so if you want to make your life a bit easier, try a hybrid rocker like the Burton Flying V. For your size, a Burton Process FV 155 is more than enough to learn. If you want to do a more long term investment, look at the Burton Process FV 157. 159 is just way too big for you for an all mountain board.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks

Helmet, I've found one I like the fit of just waiting for the store to bring in a black one. Smith Variance fit my head very nicely. 

Gloves, thanks for the tip I've been looking for one like that. 

Pants picked up a pair Burton bibs 10k 5000g.

Socks, I'll have to look into that, I've been using a pair of Klim snowmobile socks for all the testing. 

I'll have to look into that board.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forums!

Partially re-iterating what above posters already have, er, posted: Yes, pants with at least 15k waterproof just to be on the safe side. Also, 15k breathability if you sweat a lot. Being a seemingly warm dude shell pants will suffice for most days, then add merino underneath for colder days. Yes, goretex gloves. Good goretex, that is. There are some brands that make really good non-goretex gloves (such as Hestra, a Swedish brand that may or may not be available over there), but most non-goretex gloves seem to be crap.

Regarding helmet: above all it must FIT.

Ski socks are good, snowboard socks are better. Two pairs will suffice. Wear one pair, wash one.

Your boots are your most important equipment: Make sure you get appropriate and good fitting boots before anything else. Make sure you don't buy too big boots, most riders seem to do that. Once you have proper boots you can look into bindings and boards.

If you mostly ride hard or icy conditions I would seriously recommend you to look at another board than the Process FV. I don't think it will be helpful. When it comes to camber profile ... well, people tend to focus too much on that single aspect of a board, while sidecut, flex, and shape are also important. That being said - what Johnny C said about traditional camber.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Need direction? DOWN is the direction for snowboarding.


Yes, but at what angle?



Jonny C said:


> You will spend a lot of time sitting on *a chairlift. Never sit on the snow*.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

"You will spend a lot of time sitting on the snow"

It's inevitable while you are learning since he appears to be a beginner. He will spend a lot of time with his ass on the ground either because of a fall or just because of beginner fatigue.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Jonny C said:


> "You will spend a lot of time sitting on the snow"
> 
> It's inevitable while you are learning since he appears to be a beginner. He will spend a lot of time with his ass on the ground either because of a fall or just because of beginner fatigue.


Of course. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice avatar picture by the way


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks guys

I'm not normally a warm dude I just dressed as though I was going to snowmobile assuming I could modify it as needed when i got there. Underestimating how much more physical it was and results were getting hot. 

I'm definitely going to have a lot of falls and ass time in my future. I've already been pretty good about keeping my hands up and elbows down in falls. What are your thoughts on elbow pads?

I'll check out snowboard socks next time I'm in a store.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Check out jackets and pants from Columbia sportswear. They are cheap and some have the Omni-heat technology that keeps you very warm.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Jonny C said:


> Very nice avatar picture by the way


Thanks! It features the start of my very first full send backcountry tomahawk ever, last season. 



trailblazer295 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm not normally a warm dude I just dressed as though I was going to snowmobile assuming I could modify it as needed when i got there. Underestimating how much more physical it was and results were getting hot.
> 
> ...


It's normal to sweat profusely in the beginning. Then as you progress you will notice that snowboarding will take less physical effort. At that point you can start closing your vent pockets, and if necessary add layers underneath.

I always use elbow pads. And helmet, back protector, wrist guards, knee pads, and crash pants. But then again I seem to be pretty fragile. Of all this protective gear I'd say elbow pads are the least important.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe it's because I still can't turn left I'm always falling backwards. I've found a helmet that fits well just waiting for a black version to come in. I've put my elbows and arms down every time. Now on snow I didn't have any issues I'm thinking in the event I land on ice it will be less fun.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

everyone I know uses leather gloves, not GTX

mostly Flylow


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

I've decided on the Moto boots with new snowboard socks. I have a short list of a bindings I'm looking into. I've almost settled on a Yes Basic 158 board.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

boot fit is important and quality of the boots. check into the boot section of this forum and have wired help you out. I think a lot of people hate the moto's as they're soft and break down quickly. maybe upgrade them to something else. 

buy some crash pants. I like "azzpadz d30" but almost all will do the trick.

socks you can buy $100-300 heater battery socks or just get a nice pair of wool ones. I like stance and dakine.

bindings: burton/union/now/flux/rome are good. been hearing a lot of raving about salomons these days. 

board: yes basic is great.

gloves: subjective. I know a ton of people who just like kinco mitts(waterproof'd). goretex or not, get liners to keep hands dry, mitts are the way to go imo. 

helmets can be warm and cold depending on the climate/wind. get one that can fit a beanie/balaclava/buff underneath. 

159 is a bit big for your weight/level. I'd recommend a 154-157. 

jacket/pants 10k/10k is good enough for now. once you start taking your snowboard with your sled, start using your coldwave gear again as lots of riders love it.

get a buff/balaclava


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the tips

I'll be looking for mitts but it's been put on the back burner for now. But I'll be looking for some waterproof mitts that are functional and change the liner depending on how cold it is. 

I'm waiting for a Smith variance in black to come in. It has enough space to wear balaclava under, I have a bunch of snowmobile ones I can use if needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

Lots of great advice here. I generally feel very cold in the winter and most all year round unless temp is above 20 degrees Celsius and then once I get moving I heat up and sweat like a pedophile on a bouncy castle. Here's what I wear: If it's colder than -20 degrees C. I will wear a thin thermal cap (Castelli brand for cold weather road cycling) under my helmet otherwise I don't wear anything under my helmet. If it's -10 degrees C. and warmer I often wear a pair of Burton gloves with the inner liner. If it's colder then I will wear my Burton mitts with the liner. I don't double layer my socks and prefer the Stance compression snowboard socks (I love these and bought several pairs). My DC Torstein boots fit so incredibly well that the sensitivity they give me in board feel is something I don't want to give up by double layering which I have done in the past and I just prefer the compression socks. For pants, I have light insulated pants and wear a thin thermal Under Armor underneath for added warmth and to allow my legs to move unimpeded when they sweat inside the snowboard pants. Dressing for the cold is about layering as I'm sure you know since you're a snowmobile'r so get a good base layer, mid layer and shell to control your temperature: thin base layer of polypropelene, fleece mid layer jacket, then nylon shell. My riding is resort riding and the only time when I'm ever really on my ass is when I'm on the chairlift or I've fallen. If I have to sit for awhile, I'll put my hands under my ass so it keeps my ass from getting wet and cold. I hope this helps. BTW, welcome to the forum. I'm so glad to hear your interest in snowboarding. It's like that kid said in the original Point Break movie, "It's the source. It'll change your life. Swear to God":wink:


----------



## Pinkbury (Jan 18, 2018)

Helmets: I'm an experienced rider, but I do wear one and I have dented it from a bad fall once. It's a wise decision. Who wants to die? Not I. They're warm and I wear a Neff beanie underneath. I also wear either a full baklava or just a neck warmer depending on the weather.

Gloves: I have Scott mittens. Super warm. I also wear wrist guards cuz again, I'm experienced, but I don't wanna break my wrists. They fit nicely under my gloves and I like the tight feel (that's what he said).

Pants: I forget the brand, but I switched to a bib last year and it made all the difference. Much warmer and now when I bend over to strap in I don't have to fix my pants and shirts every time (I'm a chubby chick, so I have rolls damnit). I wear leggings under my snowpants.

Boots: Wool socks, 1 pair.

Board: Size depends on your preference. Some want small boards, some want longer. Then you figure out if you want a cambered board, rocker (that's what I have), or a flat board. When standing a board upright, the tip of it should reach somewhere between the bottom of your neck and your chin. I started on 2 smaller boards, but my current board now goes to my chin. I forget the size. I'm a chick, so my weight etc wont let you any. You can also adjust your bindings to stand in different positions.


----------



## Pinkbury (Jan 18, 2018)

Also, someone mentioned buying good socks that are over $35... I've been riding for 6 years and I wear wool socks that I buy from Ocean State Job Lot for $5. They work perfectly. My husband's been riding longer than me and he also wears them. We have tons of pairs. These are what we have:


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Pinkbury said:


> Also, someone mentioned buying good socks that are over $35... I've been riding for 6 years and I wear wool socks that I buy from Ocean State Job Lot for $5. They work perfectly. My husband's been riding longer than me and he also wears them. We have tons of pairs. These are what we have:


If they are composed by merrino wool (above 20%) it's also fine. It's not the price that defines good socks but whenever the percentage of merrino wool is higher, the socks tend to be more expensive.
Then you have socks that have an assemblage that allows lower or higher compression in critical areas. 
If you put all together, you will have a difference in the price between 1 sock and another.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the help, I picked up pair of Burton bibs. Just shells but were on sale so saved a little money on them too. With various fleece layers on pants seems like an endless game of pulling them up and trying to keep them in position. Also seeing as I'd be falling a lot I'd rather not have pants full of snow everytime I do. I have a couple socks that seem to be warm. I'll have to wait and see how they perform on the hill. 

I picked up Burton Rider boots, Burton Custom bindings and a yes basic 158 board. The weekend was ridiculously mild so didn't get out. Looking forward to feeling the new gear on Monday.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinkbury said:


> Also, someone mentioned buying good socks that are over $35... I've been riding for 6 years and I wear wool socks that I buy from Ocean State Job Lot for $5. They work perfectly. My husband's been riding longer than me and he also wears them. We have tons of pairs. These are what we have:


Good socks are often over looked. If you like your $5 socks, and they stay warm and dry, great. But if you buy a good pair, they will last a long time. I have one pair of "nice" socks and I have used them for 3 seasons. Also Merino wool doesn't get stinky so you only need to bring one pair of socks on a snowboarding trip.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Also Merino wool doesn't get stinky so you only need to bring one pair of socks on a snowboarding trip.


Maybe not for you...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dakine offer mitts for a very good price-quality ratio. I get cold hands quickly; their mitts combined with hand warmers do the trick on cold days, no need for inner layer. If we talk -20°C? I use the Hestra lobster mitts which come with a thick whool inner layer.

Since you are cold but sweat easily, get a merino base layer. Merino is awesome for this. Still warming when wet. Costs a bit, but those base layers are worth it, so much superior than synthetic base layers.

As for socks: 1 pair! More pairs scream for blisters. For the average person, snowboarding boots are warm enough with thin socks. Cold feet usually are caused by overtighening of boot laces (which usually originates from too big boots... read the boot sticky; most ppl buy too big boots first! Spoiler: if boot is comfy in the shop, they're too big). 

If you're one of those with natural bad circulation and get cold feet anyway? Lenz battery heating socks are the best gear part I ever got. Cost an arm and a leg, but since you can also use them for other winter outdoor avtivities as your snowmobiling, they could be something for you as well. 

Have fun out there!


----------



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm no pro by any stretch, but the only things I'd like to add:

I was overwhelmed by all of the choices when I started as well. I found that my helmet keeps my head warmer than a beanie alone does... I don't wear anything under my helmet and usually keep the vents open!

I wear a tight fitting under armour material on my top and bottom, and then just pants (686 smarty's HIGHLY recommend!) and a columbia jacket (typical, with zip out liner)... I'm good to -15F, not cold at all. At -20, I will start to get chilly on the chair lift. I do tend to be warm natured though, to be fair.

I guess my point is, don't overthink it. There are some big no-no's, but you're doing enough research that you're going to avoid them. I spent a lot of time trying to pick snowboard boots (I did a ton of research too) and I got really nice ones and I'm still not impressed. There's no better teacher than experience.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Sierra Trading Post for merino wool socks at a good price:

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/s~merino-wool-snowboard-socks/

Personally, I like SmartWool socks. Also have some Icebreaker merino wool socks that are warm and comfy. I tend to stay away from synthetic socks, my feet tend to get real stinky in those (such as Under Armor).

Also on Sierra Trading Post... I like Terramar base layers (and boxer briefs). I do have some UA Cold Gear which is decent but prefer Terramar.


----------

